# The real Pleur. allenii



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Which photo do you like best and why?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2011)

while black is the classic background color, I have to like the first one more because the dark flowers get lost in the second one


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 22, 2011)

The second if you want to focus on the "front" of the plant. The first to view the "whole" plant. I pick black


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 22, 2011)

I found the first to be very distracting -I wasn't sure where to look. I prefer the classic look of the black.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 22, 2011)

wow that's cool. black background is most pleasing to me, but the backlighting of the first really makes the margins of those flowers stand out.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no idea which I like most, but this is a very nice plant with awsome flowers!!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the first, the light grey background looks more sophisticated than the black one. The black one succs the light and the plant - flowers and leaves- loses vitality and brilliance


----------



## jblanford (Oct 23, 2011)

My vote is the black background, both are great but I like #2.... Jim.


----------



## bcostello (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the backlighting of the first because I can see the flowers better.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 23, 2011)

I could go either way. The first one seems to emphasize the color of the flower more and the second seems to give more of an overall picture.


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2011)

I want flower closeup.

The flower is too cool to worry about the background for me Dot!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 23, 2011)

@Dot - 

Did you photoshop the first to have this background, or just oversharpen the image?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2011)

As already stated the black background allows max. concentration to the main object,... but I do like the light in the first pic  !!!! Jean


----------



## labskaus (Oct 24, 2011)

The first one looks more vivid and has far more depth than the second. The one with black behind looks a bit dark, maybe if the flowers would haven gotten a little extra light it would be a great pic as well (and not just good).


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 24, 2011)

Prefer 1st- flowers show up more.
I like Rick's answer alot! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> @Dot -
> 
> Did you photoshop the first to have this background, or just oversharpen the image?



I actually took two photos of the plant. One with an off-white background and one with the black. I wondered if the dark flowers would look better on a light background or if they'd get lost in the darkness of the black.

Turns out, they didn't get lost in the black, and I didn't like the off-white -- too bland. So yes, that background did get a treatment in Photoshop. It doesn't have any more sharpening than does the black background photo.

Thanks, everyone, for your comments. I think they are all interesting and valid.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

i prefer #2. the plant appears fuller.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> I want flower closeup....


Here you are, Rick -- finally!


----------



## newbud (Jun 22, 2012)

Dot - I know this is old but I was wondering if you could tell me the culture for this? Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

newbud said:


> Dot - I know this is old but I was wondering if you could tell me the culture for this? Thanks



It's in a shaded spot in my greenhouse, down low where the temperature is the coolest. I water it 2x per week and fertilize once a week, or whenever I fertilize the rest of the plants.


----------



## newbud (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw one on ebay that was reasonable and in bloom but I heard (I think here) that Pleur's were hard to grow. Maybe this one is a little different. Thanks for answering.


----------



## tenman (Jun 23, 2012)

The black. Everything is sharper in it.


----------



## goods (Jun 23, 2012)

Newbud, I say give Pleuros a try! If you can keep besseae alive where you are, I think you'll do fine with these. Just make sure you start with one of the 'easier' genera. I wouldn't recommend Masdevallias or Draculas for someone new to them, but Pleurothallis (and its many new names), Scaphosepalum, or Restrepia are good places to start!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2012)

Lycaste53 said:


> I like the first, the light grey background looks more sophisticated than the black one. The black one succs the light and the plant - flowers and leaves- loses vitality and brilliance



Agreed. I have always favored black backgrounds since it makes the colors pop!, but then again darker objects are lost or highly dimmed. The first photo shows the plant in a more natural state even though it looks like it is literally on stage.

"And now, will the real Pleurothallis allenii please stand up?!" :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2012)

2 easy and somewhat warm growing Pleurothalids:
tripterantha, endotrachys.


----------



## Stone (Jun 24, 2012)

Great plant.


----------

